

The real science gap - philk
http://www.miller-mccune.com/science/the-real-science-gap-16191/?

======
ilkhd2
Read the article. Feels like Republican propaganda, even though it is not. The
reason why scientists cannot find jobs is the lack of industry in USA.
Industry is often employer for scientists (on-site chemists, physicists and so
on).

~~~
hga
I find that premise ("lack of industry") difficult or impossible to believe.
The real (inflation adjusted value) manufacturing output of the US is doing
just fine, it's manufacturing employment that's taken it on the chin. The US
is still doing a lot of the higher value stuff, including R&D which employs
scientists.

A big problem with industrial employment of scientists is that the deliberate
stuffing of the pipeline (e.g. by the NSF starting in the '80s) to keep the
price of science labor low also lowers the income of industry scientists.
Basic supply and demand.

~~~
ilkhd2
Yes, but if you look at amount of industrial output per capita, you'll see
that it is smaller than Germany's.

~~~
hga
And your point is?

Doesn't America have a more broadly based economy? I.e. a lot more raw
materials extraction, food production (profitable, even! (vs. the CAP)), a
bigger financial industry (hey, it's undergoing tough times but it's not
without value), etc? Hollywood? Popular music?

I don't know the shape of the German economy at all well, but I've read it's
very manufacturing export focused.

